# I need some fast growing spruces or ceders.



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

What kind of ceder or spruce grows the fastest?


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

Enigma said:


> What kind of ceder or spruce grows the fastest?


i would say the norway spruce is the fastest....most of all the cedar are on the slow side in my opinion


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Norway spruce grows very fast compared to cedars.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

There mainly for my nosy neighbors.Doe's any one know where I can buy norway spruce's 4 feet or taller?


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Enigma said:


> There mainly for my nosy neighbors.Doe's any one know where I can buy norway spruce's 4 feet or taller?


Is it that QDMA guy who keeps snooping around without permission and standing by your shack?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/PrivacyTrees.htm 
Here's some ideas for fast growing pines etc... (growing zone 6 SLMI and 5 CMI and upper)


Nothing worse than nosey neighors!:16suspect


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I will be geting a few Dawn redwoods they grow real fast.


----------



## icemancometh (Feb 1, 2007)

Having a bit of a peeping Tom problem there Enigma? Now you know how it feels to have your property rights enfringed upon. Maybe after Obama takes away all your ammo he'll get around to enforcing property lines and hunting lease agreements as well. Just to show you how much of a good sport I am, when you get those saplings planted you let me know and I'll stop by after a big meal and drop a little sasquatch "fertilizer" on those evergreens. They should be at least 12 feet tall by bow season after all the nutrients in my oversized droppings. Just be a pal and leave a few tube socks in your shack for me, I'll be sure and drop them across your property line as a warning to your nosy neighbor.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I feel violated just reading that!


----------



## icemancometh (Feb 1, 2007)

Enigma,

You got those cedars in the soil yet? I'm heading over to the all you can eat zander buffet tonight and by mid morning Saturday I should be percolating quite nicely. Let me know asap or I'll be forced to spend a little quality time with my video machine again.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I put my gate up today just to be bothered by nosy people stopping along the road asking me what I was doing.I told them gateing off my land,They ask how do I now where the line is.I told them to run along and go find there nose's because apparently they lost it in every ones else's business.Iceman I would welcome you out there with open arms, To show them nosy neighors the line.:evil::yikes:


----------



## icemancometh (Feb 1, 2007)

Enigma it sounds like you've got a bit of an overpopulation problem out there. You need to thin out the locals so they'll steer clear of your hunting land and give those monster spikes you like to shoot a little room to grow. And your in luck because I'm an expert in instilling fear into the hearts of the local population. What you need is a few properly timed and placed big foot sightings. Here's what I propose:

First, you set a game cam out and tell me where it is and late one night I'll go by there and do a little imporomptu photo shoot, then you can post the pics on here and tell a few select shop owners, hunting guides, etc. about it so the word will get around.

Then a few weeks later, I'll run in front of a few cars late at night and give them a good froze in the headlights, turning my head 3 second view of me before I run into the woods, a lenghty newspaper article is sure to follow.

Thirdly, I'll be caught throwing rocks at the mayor's bedroom window and terrorize a few neighborhood dogs.

And then finally after the first snow of the year, I'll leave enough tracks to keep the plaster of paris people in business for years.

I can assure you Enigma, you'll be the only hunter for miles around.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I may have to bring you in to the intercircle Iceman.And feel free to grab a new clean pair of tube socks out of my shack.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like you have a bunch of jerks living near your property. What part of KEEP OFF! don't they understand?


----------



## icemancometh (Feb 1, 2007)

I suddenly feel all warm and fuzzy - to think that Enigma the famed shanty ****ter has offered me a pair of his tube socks. It's almost as if Fred Bear handed me a bow, Bo Schembecler handed me a football, Uncle Ted handed me a guitar, or Lil' Yeti letting me hit his bong. I have a decision to make, do I join Enigma's inner circle and forget the foul scent of his droppings that burned in my nostrils, or do I take the fury of seeing his abuse of my shanty and my vow for vengenace to my grave? I'm thinking a Michigan Sportsman poll is in order!!!!!! So let's here it fellow meat eaters, should I forgive his past unspeakable indescretions and join the Enigma inner circle or should I curse his olive branch pursue with a powerful vengance the justice that is rightfully mine?


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

If its year round privacy you are looking for the dawn redwood is a deciduous (drops leaves each year) conifer and that may weigh into your decision. They certainly are beautiful trees and grow huge!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Big nasty thorn bushes are in order!

Actually I know what you are going through. I used to have hunting property in the reed city area and had people try and physically remove me and my wife from our own property "and it was very physical' nut case. Call the State Police to have us removed, that one was funny. Sad part is they almost did! Idiots! 

Make us prove it was our property, hmmmmmm...... how do you do that on a saturday night. Camping on your own twenty acres. Neighbors were so used to that property never being visited by the out of town owners they decided they adopted the rights to it and if the owner did not use it often did not deserve to have it.

We put in a well that weekend and leveled a place for the camper. They came over a couple weeks later to say they were trying to protect our property. Told them to leave and go %&*# themselves.

The next spring when we headed up again, everything was completely intact without a scratch. Even our very large, expensive camper trailer. Only thing that was missing was every frikin tree on the heavly wooded property that was mature.

A lumber company brought in heavy equipment and put a road across our property diagonaly from end to end to get to the several hundred acre woodlot next to me. Nice road! Gravel and all. To bad they decided to lumber out the property as they went through.

Get this. They were still there wrapping up tents and campers all over full of the scariest guys you ever saw. They tried to remove us told us we were trespassing. I laughed at them while on cell with State Police, they scramble leaving everything behind. I mean everything. State Police get there four hours later "Did I mention Idiots" all the lumbermen are now gone, they run the vins on the equipment. Comes back stolen from an operation in the UP.

Prosecutor says can not figure out who they are. Can not get property restored yada, yada we end up walking away srewed without a mere kiss!

Oh yeah, I asked the #*& holes that had the property next to us that tried to remove us from our own property the year before why they did not do anything about it or call some one. Said it was none of his buisness. Thats ok when the State Police went to his house to ask for information about the lumbermen, the trooper sees a couple car bumbers sticking out of the sand and discovers a half dozen stolen cars buried on his property. And one buried on mine. He was steeling cars parting them out and burying what was left. He goes to prison. Now I know why they want me off my own property so bad!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

vandermi said:


> Big nasty thorn bushes are in order!
> 
> Actually I know what you are going through. I used to have hunting property in the reed city area and had people try and physically remove me and my wife from our own property "and it was very physical' nut case. Call the State Police to have us removed, that one was funny. Sad part is they almost did! Idiots!
> 
> ...


Nice neighborhood.......................anything available for sale around there??:lol:


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

That's incredible!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I've put up signs now and told people who live around there I don't want no one out on my property or I will take action on them with the law.I'm putting a few cameras out there to.I did pay one guy up there to put in a food plot in for me.But vandermi I can't beleave what happen to you I'm glad your ok.I'm building a bunker:lol::lol::lol: out there to you never know.


----------



## icemancometh (Feb 1, 2007)

Enigma,

I had the all you can eat zander buffett Saturday night and stopped by your place Sunday morning to help you out with a little early summer fertilization program. I couldn't find the privacy trees you put in, but I did spot "the dude by your shed", he seemed harmless enough and I didn't reveal myself to him, just tossed a couple of rocks in his direction and then let off a few good wookie howls to scare him away. That gate you put up could keep the 101st airborne out.


----------



## nyls (Aug 21, 2005)

I have had great luck with black locust from Cold Stream Farms. I am in Upstate NY and they could be considered semi-invasive but where I put them they seem to work well for me. I use them to build hedgerows through cultivated fields to create barriers along property lines. Deer will browse and rub them a bit but I think that just encourages the trees to grow more, very resistant to all the forces that make many trees do poorly. They tend to be shallow rooted to some degree when mature so you could have some issues in areas prone to windthrow or icing. My two year old hedgerow started with 12"-18" seedlings and is now 6' - 7' tall with some really evil thorns on them.

Have fun,
Dave.


----------

